# vacation in jordan in october



## ahm888 (Sep 2, 2014)

Hi, we have family holiday plans for Jordan last two weeks in October. I know a lot can still change in the next six weeks but would love to hear from anyone currently living there if they would recommend still coming at this time, given the political situation in Syria which I read is threatening to spill into Jordan. Not sure western papers are reporting what's really going/not going on.

Thanks


----------

